# Film has come off roll (still inside camera) HELP!!



## AlxJohnstone (Aug 11, 2013)

hey so i was winding in a roll of film in a new camera for the first time and for some reason it came out of the roll and the whole reel of film is sitting inside the camera back out of the plastic roll, It has not been exposed to light but i was wondering if it is a problem or what is the best thing to do? 
Cheers!


----------



## cgw (Aug 11, 2013)

More details. Not sure what you did--"winding in a roll of film in a new camera" isn't making much sense. What camera?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2013)

Do you mean that you exposed the whole roll, and the end came out of the canister and now you can't rewind it, or ?


----------



## Designer (Aug 11, 2013)

AlxJohnstone; unfortunately, your description of the situation is somewhat ambiguous, but if I understand correctly, the film has departed from the canister.  If you wish to try to save the pictures, you will have to attempt to get the film back into the canister for transport to the processor.  Borrow a changing bag, place the camera in it, and open the back.  You can try to reinsert the film but you should wear cotton gloves while handling the film to avoid fingerprints.  Good luck!


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 11, 2013)

AlxJohnstone said:


> hey so i was winding in a roll of film in a new camera for the first time and for some reason it came out of the roll and the whole reel of film is sitting inside the camera back out of the plastic roll, It has not been exposed to light but i was wondering if it is a problem or what is the best thing to do?
> Cheers!


You will need to open the back of the camera in a dark bag or dark room. Have a all black film can ready, feel the inside of the camera, find the broken end of film, release the rewind button, pull film out, place in dark black can. Process as normal........Be careful not to put your finger through the shutter....!!


----------

